# Harry and William and their military service.



## Ex-Dragoon

http://www.newindpress.com/NewsItems.asp?ID=IE420050930082831&Page=4&Title=Features+-+People+&+Lifestyle&Topic=0

Prince Harry to do battle in Bosnia
Saturday October 1 2005 21:13 IST 
ANI
LONDON: Prince Harry has decided to be a frontline soldier in the tough Welsh Guards.

His first Army posting would be leading 30 squadies on a tense peacekeeping mission in war-torn Bosnia.

The 21-year-old prince could be shot at from rival ethnic groups during the six-month NATO mission.

"Harry sees a tough infantry unit as the best way to prove himself. It is about the most dangerous place you can be in the Army," a senior military source was quoted by the Sun, as saying.

But Harry is determined to dump his initial choice for a regiment - the scandal-ridden Household Cavalry.

"I've got hooked on the infantry bug," he recently said. "I do enjoy running down a ditch full of mud, firing bullets," he added.

I knew he was interested in joining the British Amry but did not think he was in yet. Good for him. I wonder does William have any military aspirations as well?


----------



## KevinB

> It is about the most dangerous place you can be in the Army



Perhaps he'll end up in Iraq...


----------



## tomahawk6

He has to complete Sandhurst first.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> He has to complete Sandhurst first.



Would they deploy him if he did not complete Sandhurst?


----------



## enfield

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> His first Army posting would be leading 30 squadies on a tense peacekeeping  mission in war-torn Bosnia.
> 
> The 21-year-old prince could be shot at  from rival ethnic groups during the six-month NATO mission.



Sounds like the magazine is playing things up a bit. 

He'll never goto Iraq - he'd be the biggest target in the Middle East. Who would want to be on patrol with him????

I think its interesting he isn't in the Paras or Royal Marines, and managed to get into a battalion going to a sounds cool-but safe theatre. 

Good on him tho. Hope William follows suit.


----------



## Pfc_Norup

> It is about the most dangerous place you can be in the Army


Hmm...? I didn't know the UK still had infantry in bosnia?

But seriusly... It's a great and brave choice for a Prince and I respect him for it. ( and not much else )


----------



## geo

Bosnia is a little tame right about now..... though it is somewhat more interesting that living in barracks in Germany or Cyprus.

In the field with 30 "squddies"..... wondering if that's his security detail?.... now who is watching who?


----------



## Glorified Ape

I wonder if they'll still have security details for him when he's not with his platoon. Seems like the type of guy who'd forego that type of thing (if he's got any say in it).


----------



## geo

(betcha he doesn't)


----------



## pmcrory

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Would they deploy him if he did not complete Sandhurst?



If he didn't complete Sandhurst he'd still be a civvie!  We don't have Army officers who haven't passed out of Sandhurst.

...still, I'm half civvie on my Mum's side, so I won't bad-mouth them too much!

Paul


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Security detail?  Didn't Prince Andrew fly helicopters in the South Atlantic during the Falklands War?  He didn't have a security detail IIRC.

If the Prince did go to Iraq, I suspect he would have a pseudonym - if he wanted to - and would serve fairly anonymously; that's been done before.


----------



## enfield

A good point Michael. 

However, I think flying helicopters in the South Atlantic is a different situation for a VIP than leading a light infantry unit through the streets of Basra.

The Prince of England, on foot, in Iraq, would be a magnet for every insurgent in the country - if not the world. I would NOT want to be in that platoon, as every jihadi from Tikrit to Indonesia lines up for a shot. The entire battalion would probably have to pull security for every patrol the Prince went on. Given the British press, and how well known the Prince is, I don't think they could keep him incognito very long. 

I think he'll be placed in a uni with a carefully organized deployment schedule - he'll do enough to gather a good record, in places like Bosnia, but not actually go into danger. He would not, I suspect, be allowed into a rapid-reaction unit, such as the Paras or Marines, just because they coudn't be managed in the same way. 

When was the last time a British royal led troops in battle?  

-- oh, whatever platoon the Prince gets, they're guaranteed the best platoon parties!


----------



## Pea

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://www.newindpress.com/NewsItems.asp?ID=IE420050930082831&Page=4&Title=Features+-+People+&+Lifestyle&Topic=0
> 
> Prince Harry to do battle in Bosnia
> Saturday October 1 2005 21:13 IST
> ANI
> LONDON: Prince Harry has decided to be a frontline soldier in the tough Welsh Guards.
> 
> His first Army posting would be leading 30 squadies on a tense peacekeeping mission in war-torn Bosnia.
> 
> The 21-year-old prince could be shot at from rival ethnic groups during the six-month NATO mission.
> 
> "Harry sees a tough infantry unit as the best way to prove himself. It is about the most dangerous place you can be in the Army," a senior military source was quoted by the Sun, as saying.
> 
> But Harry is determined to dump his initial choice for a regiment - the scandal-ridden Household Cavalry.
> 
> "I've got hooked on the infantry bug," he recently said. "I do enjoy running down a ditch full of mud, firing bullets," he added.
> 
> I knew he was interested in joining the British Amry but did not think he was in yet. Good for him. *I wonder does William have any military aspirations as well?*




Last I heard William was following suite, and enrolling in the same academy that Harry was at.


----------



## geo

well...
if they both decide to serve, you can bet dollars to doughnuts that they will never deploy out of the UK at the same time.

Daddy is the Heir in waiting but he ain't no spring chicken his Mum appears to be doing quite well.... give or take an "annus horibulus".


----------



## Jarnhamar

Good on him for what he's doing but how wise is it having such a high profile person in a job like the infantry?

Being aboard a ship or a pilot is one thing but isn't being in an infantry platoon being a little too close to the bad guys?
To me he's going to be one big target for attack.


----------



## geo

Ghost,
as a Prince of Wales in waiting, he and his brother have bullseye targets permanently on them.... and that would include them walking down main street in London.

With all the military around him and while wearing identical uniforms to the gent next to him, he / they are harder targets to identify.


----------



## North Star

Hmm. 

Wasn't the last British Monarch to personally lead his soldiers into combat George the Second (not the crazy one - that's George the Third), in the 1760s?

The last member of the Royal Family that ended up as monarch after being under fire was was George IV, who was in the Navy at Jutland. 

Some UFI.


----------



## Jarnhamar

> Ghost,
> as a Prince of Wales in waiting, he and his brother have bullseye targets permanently on them.... and that would include them walking down main street in London.
> 
> With all the military around him and while wearing identical uniforms to the gent next to him, he / they are harder targets to identify.



I'd like to think that too but I can't buy into it.
The bad guys have very good intel, especially when translators are working both sides of the fence.
How easy is it to accept a 5 grand pay off and say Prince harry and his platoon are heading to sopovo today. We've already heard in articles how Bosnia is a major highway for alquada heading to iraq.
If those assholes are willing to kidnap some christian aid worker imagine the lengths they will go to smoke a prince of england.

Telling chicks that you served in prince harries platoon is cool.
Being a target for every alquada asshole out there isn't.


----------



## big bad john

Prince William begins officer training 
Published Monday 9th January 2006
They were welcomed by the Commandant of the Academy, Major General Andrew Ritchie, and were introduced to the Academy Sergeant Major, Warrant Officer Class 1 Simon Nichols.  The Academy Sergeant Major, who is the most senior soldier (rather than officer) in the Army, is responsible for the discipline of both the staff and students at the academy, and is also in charge of making sure that the students' drill is of an appropriate standard.

Prince William will be one of 248 British and 22 overseas officer cadets on Commissioning Course 061.

Prince William joins his younger brother Prince Harry who is currently in his final term at the Academy and will pass out in April.  Like his brother, William will be known as Officer Cadet Wales during his army officer training.


HRH Prince William and his father HRH the Prince of Wales chat to the Commandant of the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst, Major General Andrew Ritchie on the steps of the Academy [Picture: Chris Fletcher]Accompanied by his father HRH the Prince of Wales, HRH Prince William arrived at the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst for the start of his officer training on 8 January 2006.


----------



## my72jeep

Good for him hope he does as well as his old man or Uncle Andrew, not like his uncle Ed.


----------



## Devlin

big bad john said:
			
		

> Prince William joins his younger brother Prince Harry who is currently in his final term at the Academy *and will pass out in April*.  Like his brother, William will be known as Officer Cadet Wales during his army officer training.



Hmmmm must be good party planner if they already know when he is going to pass out 8)


----------



## ZipperHead

big bad john said:
			
		

> Prince William joins his younger brother Prince Harry who is currently in his final term at the Academy and will *pass out* in April.  Like his brother, William will be known as Officer Cadet Wales during his army officer training.



I wonder if that was a Freudian slip, or a difference in terminology that the Brits use (maybe like the ways cadets use the term "age out" in reference to turning 19, and having to exit cadets). Any speaker's of the King's English give us a hand on this one?!?!

Al


----------



## my72jeep

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I wonder if that was a Freudian slip, or a difference in terminology that the Brits use (maybe like the ways cadets use the term "age out" in reference to turning 19, and having to exit cadets). Any speaker's of the King's English give us a hand on this one?!?!
> 
> Al



If I remember the Queens Military English my Brit buddy Taught me Pass Out is the Term for making it through till grad. just like they call less then usefull Officers Ruppert's and useless ones Wankers.


----------



## Jason38

Guess I'm showing my age, but in my day "Passing Out Parade" was the graduation parade, and "Pass Out" meant graduation. Time change.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Anyone know what regiment he is destined to serve in? I heard Harry was suppose to go to the Fusiliers but cannot find any reference for it.


----------



## winchable

Good Question Ex, it's actually something I was interested in too.

At first Harry was supposed to serve with the House Cavalry, which is who you see outside of Buckingham Palace on horseback though they are also an operational unit having served in Iraq. He changed his mind I believe and last I heard was hoping to serve with the Welsh Guards(I think it was them) who also do alot of ceremonial work, but rotate through an operational role as well.

I've not heard anything about William yet, I would guess the House Cavalry though that's entirely speculation, the House Cavalry has always been considered the upper class regiment.

I say Good on them both though,


----------



## Chimo

It appears to be the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards.

"Prince William seems by all accounts to possess the classic British gentleman and sportsman profile, with a twist. An avid swimmer and polo participant, he attended the famed college Eton before his current stint at St. Andrews. He has expressed an interest in joining a regiment of the British army, the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards. All in all, the once precocious and shy boy has grown into an assertive and strong young man." 
http://www.askmen.com/men/business_politics/52b_prince_william.html


----------



## Sphinx 4/73

William tryed out for the Royal Marines and dropped out before he hit the middle weeks, from what I have herd is that he is interested again to try out for the Army this time, more or less it all for the cameras.

Cheers Sphinx


----------



## tomahawk6

I know that Edward failed the RM but not William. He has been busy with school.


----------



## geo

Interesting that neither chose to go into the Navy.


----------



## winchable

As far as I know, William has never tried out for the RM, that was his uncle (who did drop out) as Tomahawk said he's been at St. Andrews for the past few years.

Good point Geo,
Could it be that the current conflicts in the world are giving newfound relevance and respect to Britains land forces?
I'm sure when the Prince's grandfather, father and uncles went through the Navy was seen as the only respectable choice for a good English Chap, but given the British Army's recent excellent service abroad perhaps the Army is being seen in a different light.


----------



## big bad john

Che said:
			
		

> As far as I know, William has never tried out for the RM, that was his uncle (who did drop out) as Tomahawk said he's been at St. Andrews for the past few years.



I can confirm this.


----------



## tomahawk6

Prince Harry is headed to the Blues and Royals of the Household Cavalry.


----------



## winchable

Amoured Recce Troop Leading and Ceremonial Horseback rotations,
That's a really good gig, if anyones interested search it in Google.

I wonder if he changed his mind, or if he _had_ to change his mind because of some Royal Protocol about Serving in infantry units.


----------



## 3rd Herd

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Prince Harry is headed to the Blues and Royals of the Household Cavalry.



Does that mean then we will be getting another royal visit. I ex'd with these guys in Suffield and apparently the have been back a number of times. Just imagine all the royal watchers flocking over the dunes.


----------



## ps387

As a point of interest, Queen Elizabeth II is the only female member of the royal family to serve in the military. She joined the  Auxiliary Territorial Service in 1945 as a driver. My grandmother actually served with her and from how she tells it, it was more of a pain in the butt than anything. They went so far as to trim the grass with scissors and everything had to be perfection when the princess was around. I expect times have changed.


----------



## Kirkhill

Couple more articles about Harry's Great Adventure.  (Good on him, right enough though)



> Harry to endure a Sandhurst 'spud-bashing' in riotous test of nerves
> By Nicole Martin
> (Filed: 07/11/2005)
> 
> Prince Harry is to be pelted with potatoes as part of his year-long training at Sandhurst.
> 
> 
> 
> The aim of the exercise, which will take place in Officer Cadet Wales's final term, is to prepare recruits for periods of civil disorder.
> 
> During the training, he and his 30-strong platoon will have to fend off a baying mob, made up of Gurkhas and fellow cadets hurling potatoes.
> 
> The prince and his fellow cadets have already been warned that he faces being injured during the exercise at the military academy in Camberley, Surrey.
> 
> "If they don't keep their shields up they can end up with some nasty bruises. The potatoes are thrown with a lot of force.
> 
> "We are simulating a real situation that troops have to deal with regularly in Iraq, Bosnia and Afghanistan," said Lt Col Roy Parkinson, spokesman for Sandhurst.
> 
> "It is a real test of the cadets' nerve and strength of character. Spectators who have seen the exercise can't believe how frightening it is."
> 
> The exercise will take place in a mock town built specifically for the military to simulate fighting in urban areas.
> 
> The only consolation for Prince Harry is that he will be allowed to enact revenge on his attackers by taking his turn at becoming part of the angry mob.
> 
> A spokesman for the Ministry of Defence said: "All recruits at Sandhurst in term three go on Exercise Broadsword to recreate, in a controlled training environment, civil disorder.
> 
> "The idea is to prepare them if they find themselves at the wrong end of a riot. Potatoes are less dangerous than concrete or bricks."
> 
> It is unlikely that the "spud bashing" exercise will deflate Prince Harry's spirits.
> 
> In an interview to mark his 21st birthday, he said that the gruelling regime at Sandhurst had done him good.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2005/11/07/nharry07.xml

And then there's this one - Blues and Royals (Armd Recce), not the Welsh Guards.



> Harry the cavalryman could be posted to Iraq
> By Thomas Harding, Defence Correspondent
> (Filed: 26/01/2006)
> 
> Prince Harry, third in line to the Throne, could find himself on front-line service in Iraq after it was announced yesterday that he is to join the Blues and Royals regiment.
> 
> Before he faces any possible deployment, he will help to provide the personal bodyguard to his grandmother, the Queen, when he joins the most senior regiment of the Army in April.
> 
> 
> The Blues and Royals at the Trooping of the Colour
> 
> The announcement has started a debate within the Ministry of Defence and the Prince of Wales's office at Clarence House over how the prince's choice of regiment will influence its deployment on operations overseas.
> 
> The regiment's manoeuvres will now come under intense media attention. Prince Harry has expressed a desire to serve with the troops no matter where they are or how difficult the operation.
> 
> "There's no way I'm going to put myself through Sandhurst and then sit on my arse back home while my boys are out fighting for their country," he has said.
> 
> But, while the official decision for his deployment on an overseas mission will be made by his commanding officer, the MoD and Clarence House will have a significant say.
> 
> As an armoured reconnaissance regiment, the Blues and Royals have been deployed in almost every major Army operation of the past two decades, including the Falklands, both Gulf wars, Bosnia and Kosovo.
> 
> The regiment, which along with the Life Guards forms the Household Cavalry Regiment, has been pencilled in to form part of 20 Brigade when it deploys to Iraq in May.
> 
> If it is decided that the presence of Prince Harry would jeopardise soldiers, he will either not be deployed or will be given a position where he would be under less threat.
> 
> 
> Prince Harry during his training
> Yesterday's announcement cleared the way for Prince William, the first heir to the Throne to attend the Royal Military Academy at Sandhurst, to join the Welsh Guards, which was thought to be Prince Harry's preferred choice.
> 
> As a second lieutenant in the Blues and Royals, Prince Harry's first task will be leading troopers under his command to provide the ceremonial protection of the Queen at Buckingham Palace, Windsor Castle and in Edinburgh.
> 
> Another attraction of the cavalry regiment is its role within 16 Air Assault Brigade, where it provides a squadron of tanks. If he did join 16 Air Assault Brigade, the prince could be liable to be part of a force that deploys to Afghanistan this spring.
> 
> The polo-playing prince is also likely to have been swayed by the knowledge that the sport plays a large part in the Household Cavalry's non-military activities.
> 
> Prince Harry will join the same regiment in which James Hewitt, a former lover of his mother Diana, Princess of Wales, and Andrew Parker Bowles, the former husband of his stepmother, the Duchess of Cornwall, both served with distinction.
> 
> tharding@telegraph.co.uk



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/01/26/nharry26.xml&sSheet=/news/2006/01/26/ixnewstop.html

Quick hands up.   Who wants to volunteer for Harry's Troop in Basra?


----------



## big bad john

http://news.mod.uk/news/press/news_headline_story2.asp?newsItem_id=3936


Prince Harry to join Blues and Royals 
Published Wednesday 25th January 2006


A Scimitar CVR(T) (Combat Vehicle Reconnaissance (Tracked)), from the Blues & Royals (Household Cavalry Regiment), seen from a camera mounted on the barrel of the 30mm RARDEN gun as it splashes at speed along a muddy track whilst supporting 5 Airborne Brigade in the recce role. [Phot: Peter Russell] 
The Blues and RoyalsPrince Harry, upon successful completion of Officer Cadet Training at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, will join the Household Cavalry, with the aim of becoming an Armoured reconnaissance Troop Leader at the forefront of British Army operations.

On being commissioned as an officer at Sandhurst in April 2006, Harry, intends to join the Blues and Royals regiment within the Household Cavalry, as a Second Lieutenant, known in The Blues and Royals as a 'Cornet'.  It is intended that Prince Harry will undertake a full range of deployments – both training and operational.   

Like all cadets at Sandhurst, Harry has considered a number of regiments before applying to join the Household Cavalry.  He based his decision on the variety of roles which the regiment undertakes, including reconnaissance support to airborne forces right through to ceremonial duties.  The Prince was also attracted by the regiment's outstanding operational record in recent decades, most notably during the Falklands Conflict and the Gulf War, in Bosnia and Kosovo, in Iraq and in Northern Ireland.

Once he joins The Blues and Royals Harry will undergo a period of specialist training with the aim of becoming a Troop Leader in the Royal Armoured Corps.  The Troop Leaders Course is held at the Royal Armoured Corps Centre at Bovington, and will also include periods of instruction at Lulworth and Warminster.  

The course lasts around four months, and addresses all professional aspects of commanding a troop within the Royal Armoured Corps, of which the Household Cavalry forms part.  This includes 'field' activities such as tactics and learning to command the troop in various simulated operational settings, administering and training the troop in barracks (including maintaining armoured vehicles, weaponry and other specialist equipment), and a comprehensive live-firing package, aimed at learning the capabilities and effects of the unit's principal weapons systems, as well as signalling, and driving a Scimitar.  

As Troop Leader, Harry will lead a team of around a dozen soldiers carrying out reconnaissance work in a wide variety of operational settings.  A troop consists of four Scimitar armoured reconnaissance vehicles, each with a crew of three people.  The twelve include a sergeant equivalent, known as Troop Sergeant Corporal of the Horse, two Corporals, known as Lance Corporals of the Horse, two Lance Corporals, and six Troopers.  Harry will report to his Squadron Leader, a major.

Commanding officer of the Household Cavalry, Colonel Paddy Tabor, said:

"The Household Cavalry are delighted to be welcoming those officers due to commission at Sandhurst in April, among whom is Prince Harry, and they all have our best wishes for successful completion of their training there at the end of this term.   

"He will be one of six young officers passing in April who will then go to the Household Cavalry Regiment in Windsor for the next part of their training.  

"We are particularly pleased that Prince Harry has chosen to join the Household Cavalry and in particular The Blues and Royals.  In doing so, he will join one of the Army's two most senior regiments, which have a wide variety of roles and extensive recent operational experience. We much look forward to him taking command of his troop on completion of his training."

Although Harry will initially train for and concentrate on operational duties, as a member of the Household Cavalry he would be able to volunteer for, or be posted to, the Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment in London.  This regiment has a long history of ceremonial duty, providing Her Majesty The Queen's daily Life Guard and the Sovereign's escort on State occasions. However, as an officer, Prince Harry would not perform sentry duties in this capacity.

Prince Harry's full title will be "Cornet Prince Henry of Wales, The Blues and Royals" - although everyday usage will be "Mr Wales".  In line with the other junior officers, he will be called 'Sir' by non-commissioned ranks; 'Harry' by his fellow officers; and 'Cornet Wales' in a more formal setting.   He will call everyone by their Christian name except his commanding officer, who will be addressed as "Colonel".  When he is on parade, he will address all people senior to himself as "Sir".

On occasion, there may be some circumstances in which Harry's overt presence might attract additional attention that could lead to an exponential rise in the potential risk to those he commands or himself; in these instances a judgement would have to be made (by Harry's Commanding Officer) about his deployment or continuing presence.  Prince Harry however, is very clear that he is joining the Army, and the Household Cavalary Regiment in particular, to serve his country as an operational soldier.

Photo 1) A Scimitar CVR(T) (Combat Vehicle Reconnaissance (Tracked)), from the Blues & Royals (Household Cavalry Regiment), seen from a camera mounted on the barrel of the 30mm RARDEN gun as it splashes at speed along a muddy track whilst supporting 5 Airborne Brigade in the recce role. [Phot: Peter Russell]

Photo 2)  The Blues and Royals


----------



## ZipperHead

I am about as far from a Monarchist as there is, but I must say that this has brought up my opinion of the Royal Family a HUGE amount, and in particular for Prince Harry. I know that it puts a bit of a "bulls-eye" on his troops (potentially) but I imagine it will give the UK military a giant amount of positive publicity. 

I find it odd/sad that members of North American "royalty" (politicians, celebrities, etc) can't be bothered to have their children enter the military (I'm looking at you, GW Bush....), and it takes a member of the British Royal family to do so, and potentially place himself in harm's way, as they see it as their duty. 

One notable exception that I can think of is Alexandre Trudeau (I believe it was he) that was in the Reserves. My APS addled memory banks seem to recall that he was on BOTC with a buddy of mine that went through the UTPNCM system back in '96. Or maybe that was just a false memory implanted in me, a la (the latest) Manchurian Candidate (the Montreal Candidate, anyone?!?).

Al


----------



## 3rd Herd

BBJ
you are turning us into card carrying paparazzi. Match you photo of cap badge with an original one of mine. Raise you a regimental sweat shirt. Does his highness like to play poker? Looking forward to your next post.

Choo


----------



## winchable

Excellent point Allan I wholeheartedly agree,
For all the gripes about the Royals in North America, we have our own sort of "Royalty" here (uber-celebrities, Pro-athletes, politicians with weird cults) and you will rarely see them or their children serving. (Pat Tillman Being a proud exception) But the Royal family walks the walk when it comes to national pride, and I have to ask what I'd rather have if I had to choose.


----------



## geo

Allan,
You're right - mr Trudeau served in 2Fd RCA during his Bachelor studies.

Hasn't been much Canadian "royalty" in the services since WW2 though.


----------



## George Wallace

Hear on the news this morning that Prince Harry will probably be sent to Iraq when he is trained and joins his Regiment.  Probably land up patrolling the Iran/Iraq Border area.


----------



## big bad john

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hear on the news this morning that Prince Harry will probably be sent to Iraq when he is trained and joins his Regiment.  Probably land up patrolling the Iran/Iraq Border area.


Confirmation of the above.

http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=bf26ef7b-8fed-4a22-8472-e321e2887c3b

Prince Harry to be sent to Iraq
  

CanWest News Service 


Wednesday, February 01, 2006


LONDON - Prince Harry is to be sent to Iraq next year as a troop commander and is likely to patrol the hazardous border with Iran, defence sources have disclosed.

The Daily Telegraph has learned that the third-in-line to the throne will join the Army's 1st Mechanised Brigade, which will be deployed to Basra in May 2007. The prince has told colleagues that he is determined to go on operations and be treated as normally as possible -- not kept out of the line of fire.

As a troop commander in the Blues and Royals, the prince will have the rank of cornet, equivalent to a second lieutenant, in charge of 11 men and four light tanks.

© The Edmonton Journal 2006


----------



## Devlin

How do you suppose the troops under his command would address him? Would it be "Sir" or "Your Majesty"? 


Just curious


----------



## big bad john

Devlin said:
			
		

> How do you suppose the troops under his command would address him? Would it be "Sir" or "Your Majesty"?
> 
> 
> Just curious



Traditionally it is "Sir", or in this case "Cornet Wales".


----------



## Devlin

Hmm good to know thanks for the reply


----------



## enfield

"Oi! Harry!"

"Yo, Cornet Wales, please sort out my pay problem"

 ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens

that would be" 'Arry", I believe


----------



## DG-41

It'd be awesome to have Price Harry as the junior subbie though. The potential for subbie pranks is just off the chart.

"Oi, 'Arry! Let's go visit your gramma!"

DG


----------



## TheNomad

Prince Harry would never by addressed as Your Majesty.

Your Majesty is only ever used for a King or Queen.

His Royal Highness, Prince Henry...... etc will be addressed as Sir or 2Lt Wales just like any other officer.


----------



## RangerRay

Not 2Lt. Windsor?


----------



## geo

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Not 2Lt. Windsor?


Nope.... different formula for this batch.


----------



## Crown-Loyal

i think there should be a canadian branch of the royal family, if that makes sense to you guys. maybe prince adrew and his family should move here and be the monarchy's presence and play the governor generals roll. just a thought.....im tired of seing well to do, washed up tv reporters getting that job. wat do you guys think?

UNLESS.......DON CHERRY was our GG...wow would that be amazing.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Crown-Loyal a brilliant idea and great add on to the thread...

dieas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> i think there should be a canadian branch of the royal family, if that makes sense to you guys. maybe prince adrew and his family should move here and be the monarchy's presence and play the governor generals roll. just a thought.....im tired of seing we'll to do washed up tv reporters getting that job. wat do you guys think?
> 
> UNLESS.......DON CHERRY was our GG...wow would that be amazing.



Search on "canadian royalty"

Retain the Monarchy in Canada? - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26126.0.html



			
				Pieman said:
			
		

> The suggestion from a friend of mine who is a Political science prof, is the following: (I think he was semi-serious too   Undecided)
> 
> 1) Canada gets rid of the current Governor general by inviting Prince William over to take her place. IMHO no one relates to her at all anyway.
> 2) *We set William up with the most beautiful french Canadian girl we can find and watch sparks fly.*
> 3) We move them into some historical castle and let them reside there.



.... and 20 pages of compiled responses.


----------



## Kirkhill

Only  20 pages Michael.....

I thought we had done better than that.


----------



## RangerRay

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> i think there should be a canadian branch of the royal family, if that makes sense to you guys. maybe prince adrew and his family should move here and be the monarchy's presence and play the governor generals roll. just a thought.....im tired of seing well to do, washed up tv reporters getting that job. wat do you guys think?
> 
> UNLESS.......DON CHERRY was our GG...wow would that be amazing.



Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

http://news.scotsman.com/latest.cfm?id=560422006&source=somnia

Looks like Harry is all geared up for his military career now.

Any idea what William wants to do as he is at Sandhurst as well?


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/RoyalOccasionAsPrinceHarryGraduatesFromSandhurst.htm

Royal occasion as Prince Harry graduates from Sandhurst
12 Apr 06 
His Royal Highness Prince Harry has graduated as a commissioned officer in the Army today, Wednesday 12 April 2006, at a parade reviewed by his grandmother Her Majesty the Queen, and attended by his brother His Royal Highness Prince William.


Prince Harry with members of the Royal Family at Sandhurst 
[Picture: Chris Fletcher, Army]
Today's Sovereign's Parade, held at the Royal Military Academy at Sandhurst, marked the graduation of a new cohort of officers. Harry decided in January that he would like to join the Blues and Royals regiment, a part of the Household Cavalry. 

On graduation His Royal Highness becomes a 2nd Lieutenant, a rank referred to in the Blues and Royals as a Cornet. Cornet Wales will now train to become a troop commander, eventually serving in an armoured reconnaissance unit. It is intended that Prince Harry will undertake a full range of deployments – both training and operational. 

Her Majesty the Queen was the Reviewing Officer at the parade, the first time Her Majesty has reviewed the parade since 1991. Her Majesty and His Royal Highness Prince Philip arrived at Queen Victoria’s Statue where they were met by the Chief of Staff, Colonel Alick Finlayson. 

They then proceeded up the King’s Walk to the saluting dais where they received the Royal Salute. Over 400 cadets were on parade, including 58 women and 42 overseas cadets from 26 foreign countries. 220 cadets, including 23 women and 16 overseas cadets from 11 countries, passed out and received their commissions today, most of whom entered RMAS in May 2005. 


Haven't we met before? 2nd Lieutenant Wales sees a familiar face during today's graduation at Sandhurst 
[Picture: Chris Fletcher, Army]
Following the Sovereign's Parade HM the Queen made a short speech:

"This is a very special occasion for me, as it is for all of you who are gaining your commissions today. It is also a great occasion for your families and friends. This day marks the beginning of what I hope will be highly successful careers as officers in the British Army or the armies of our friends and allies, and I am pleased to see so many cadets from the Commonwealth and other countries on parade.

"Many people seem to believe that the preparation to become an officer is merely a matter of acquiring some basic understanding of military procedures and of achieving high standards in physical fitness. I believe that there is rather more to it than that. It is also the first step in learning how to become leaders.

"Many talented young people can learn the principles of management; but effective leadership is far more demanding. It will be your success as leaders that will decide the progress of your careers in the Army. It will depend on how you exercise your responsibilities to other people and how you exercise your responsibilities for other people."

Harry's older brother, Officer Cadet W Wales, better known as His Royal Highness Prince William, was among the junior term officer cadets who also attended the event.


At ease; Harry waits his turn during the parade inspection 
[Picture: Chris Fletcher, Army]
The original Royal Military Academy (RMA) was established at Woolwich for the training of Artillery and Engineer officers in 1741. Cavalry and Infantry officers were trained at the Royal Military College (RMC), which was founded in 1802 and moved to Sandhurst in 1812. 

The RMA and RMC merged after the Second World War to form the present establishment, the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst (RMAS). The first commissioning parade of the new RMAS was held in 1948 in the presence of His Majesty King George VI, who decreed henceforth that the Parade was to be known as The Sovereign's Parade. The Queen has previously acted as the Reviewing Officer in 1949, 1965, 1985 and 1991. The 1991 Parade was combined with the Presentation of New Colours.

During the parade The Queen also presented the following awards:

The Queen’s Medal, to Junior Under Officer John Jeffcoat, who is to be commissioned into The Royal Gurkha Rifles. The Queen’s Medal is awarded to the officer cadet who gains the most marks in the academic, practical and military tests. 
The Overseas Sword, to Junior Under Officer Ahmed Raza Khan of Pakistan. The Overseas Sword is awarded to the overseas officer cadet considered by the Commandant to be the best of the course. 
The Sword of Honour, to Junior Under Officer Matt Fyjis-Walker, who is to be commissioned into The Light Dragoons. The Sword of Honour is presented to the officer cadet considered by the Commandant to be the best of the course.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/core/Content/displayPrintable.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/05/12/nharry12.xml&site=5

Harry's road to the front line starts here
By Thomas Harding, Defence Correspondent
(Filed: 12/05/2006)



Prince Harry will begin the training this month that will prepare him for immediate deployment in Iraq, senior officers said yesterday.



For the next five months the newly-commissioned officer will take the troop commander's course in Dorset and get "up to his elbows in engine grease" while sharing a cramped and sometimes noxious tank with two others.

Extra security measures have been taken at the Armour Centre in Bovington where the prince will learn to lead a troop of four Scimitar armoured reconnaissance vehicles.

The training, which starts on May 22, will make Prince Harry qualified to lead his men into battle by October when he joins the Household Cavalry Regiment in Windsor.

Discussions are under way at a senior level to consider the security implications on sending the prince into Iraq where 109 British troops have been killed.

The Royal Armoured Corps has been on almost continuous operations for the past 10 years serving everywhere apart from Sierra Leone.

A squadron of Household Cavalry will deploy to Afghanistan next month and early next year another will be sent to Iraq for six months as part of 1 Armoured Brigade.

The decision how to use the prince, who has expressed a strong desire to fight alongside his men on operations, will be made by his commanding officer at Windsor, Lt Col Ed Smyth-Osbourne. "He is third in line to the throne and that brings with it certain implications. But Prince Harry is a troop commander and he has a job to do," said Col Jamie Martin, the chief of staff at the Armour Centre.

"Here he will be treated like any other officer and he will be addressed by me by his christian name and by others as Cornet Wales."

Cornet is a rank unique to the Blues and Royals and is used to address a second lieutenant.

"It will be a physically and mentally challenging course but one that will prepare him well for the future," the officer added.

Prince Harry will learn "the skills of a poacher" using his armoured reconnaissance vehicle and its surveillance equipment to be the eyes and ears of his commanders.

The eight-ton Scimitar, with a 30mm cannon and powered by a 4.2 litre Jaguar engine has been used extensively in Iraq for long-range patrols and will provide mobile armour for the lightly-armed troops in Helmand province in Afghanistan.

On the course the prince will learn driving and maintenance, signalling, gunnery and armoured tactics. When he goes to Windsor he will command a troop of 11 men including a "hugely experienced and wise" sergeant, two corporals and eight other soldiers.

Col Martin ended his briefing at Bovington by quoting a Second World War tank commander just after an engagement with the enemy. The anonymous officer said: "The 75mm is firing but the 37mm is firing traverse round the wrong way. The Browning has jammed. I am saying 'driver advance' on the radio set and the driver, who cannot hear me, is reversing and as I look out of the top of the turret and see 12 enemy tanks 50 yards away someone hands me a cheese sandwich."

Prince Harry should be prepared for things to be as chaotic, Col Martin added.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/TrainingAndAdventure/ArmyWinTidworthPoloChallengewithALittleHelpFromHarry.htm

Army win Tidworth polo challenge...with a little help from Harry
17 Jul 06 
The Army celebrated the 30th anniversary of the Rundle Cup Polo match being played in Britain by winning the annual contest against the Royal Navy with a resounding eight goals to three and a half victory.


Cornet Harry Wales strides out on his pony whilst playing in the Army versus Navy polo match at the Rundle Cup. The Army won by 8 points to 3 and a half points. 
[Picture: Sgt Gary Tyson] 
In what is one of the biggest events in the Polo calendar the victory meant the Army lifted the trophy for the second successive year. In front of a crowd of more than 4,000, and on a perfect sunny afternoon at Tidworth Polo Club, Cornet Harry Wales, Blues and Royals, was the star player scoring three goals in the annual Inter-Services tussle. 

The scoreline did not reflect the hard fought contest in a match of drama, speed, horsemanship and skill. The Army conceded a one and a half point handicap to the senior service but soon made up the deficit and ran out worthy winners.

The other Army team members were Major Richard Boyle, Scots Dragoon Guards, along with Captain Alex Hayman-Joyce and Major Nick Hunter both from Kings Royal Hussars. The Royal Navy team comprised Lieutenant Commander Nick Cooke-Priest, Commander Arnie Lustman, Commander Adrian Aplin and Captain Richard Mason.

Named after the Governor of Malta, Sir Leslie Rundle, the Rundle Cup dates back to 1909 when it was first played for on the Mediterranean island. The Royal Navy won the first match, with the Army victorious in the last to be played on the island in 1966. The annual trophy game was revived in 1976 with a team that included Lt HRH the Prince of Wales leading the Navy team to success on that occasion.

Back to 2006, and earlier in the afternoon the Combined Services Team beat South Africa, five goals to two and a half, for the Indian Cavalry Officers Trophy. The Services team was Group Captain Tim Brown RAF, Officer Cadet William Wales, Lt Jack Mann, Household Cavalry Regiment and Captain Mark Dollar, also Household Cavalry Regiment.


Prince William has a look of concentration at the start of the Combined Services match in which they played against South Africa. The Combined Services won the match by 5 points to 2 and a half points. 
[Picture: Sgt Gary Tyson] 
In what was a clean sweep of wins for members of the Royal family, Zara Phillips led a team of eventers in a light-hearted charity match that included a chukka on bicycles rather than ponies. They defeated a team of jockeys that included Richard Johnson, Mark Llewellyn, Tom Scudamore and Luke Harvey from Radio 5 Live.

The victors, all household names in the eventing world, lined up with Clayton and Lucinda Fredericks, Rodney Powel, Mark Corbett and Zara Phillips.

Director of the Rundle Cup, John Wright, was delighted with the outcome of the day:

"Each year the event gets bigger, better and we are attracting larger and larger crowds," he said. "It is very pleasing to see both Prince William and Prince Harry following in their father’s footsteps. He supported polo at Tidworth for many years and we hope that will continue through the Princes and their cousin Zara Phillips for another generation."


----------



## big bad john

Harry fulfils his boyhood dream (and at least the helmet fits this time)
JENNIFER SYM

ALMOST 13 years ago to the day, a young Prince Harry peered out from under a commander's helmet, dressed in army working fatigues, smiling shyly, aboard a Scimitar tank as he embarked on his first formal public engagement. 

Now the 21-year-old Royal presents a very different picture at the helm as he fulfils his childhood dream of a military life. 

Having successfully completed the "Signals" phase of his Troop Leaders' course at Bovington in Dorset, the third in line to the throne has now begun the second segment - "Driving and Maintenance" - where, for the first time, he will drive an armoured reconnaissance vehicle. 

Cornet Wales, as he is now known, will eventually command 11 soldiers and four Scimitar tanks and hopes to see action on the front line. 

A Ministry of Defence spokeswoman said: "Prince Harry will be on the D&M course for the rest of this month, and will complete the entire Troop Leaders' course in October."


----------



## Trooper Hale

Onya John. Thanks, its inspiring to hear that. I'm biased but I'm really proud of our Royals at the moment, especially Harry and William. They've turned public opinion around that given new life to the Monarchy. Look what Harry's done for his image? He may not be a very academic kind of man but he must be quite switched on in other ways. He's realised he's done some stupid things but is turning that all around, and changing how people see him. He seems like a great young bloke. Its fantastic stuff, and even better that he's armoured!


----------



## Springroll

I think alot of it has to do with growing up too. 
Things change, priorities change, everything changes.

Either way, both boys are doing well, and they have definitely helped in changing the face of the monarchy back to a more positive one, at least for me.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Quite possibly they will work a deal with the press where he disappears into a unnamed unit under another name, does his tour and the press gets free footage, photo’s and interviews after the fact. 

I think they could also issue a "D" notice banning the press from issuing information for security reasons.


----------



## civmick

it would be nice to see some of them royal watcher types "embedded" - like to compare their action reportage with Christie Blatchford's  ;D


----------



## big bad john

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/PrinceWilliamToJoinBluesAndRoyals.htm

Prince William to join Blues and Royals
21 Sep 06 
His Royal Highness Prince William will join The Household Cavalry with the aim of becoming an armoured reconnaissance troop leader at the forefront of British Army operations, it was announced today, Thursday 21 September 2006.


William, who expects to complete his Officer Cadet Training at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst in December 2006, will join his brother, Prince Harry, in The Blues and Royals, one of the two regiments that form The Household Cavalry. Like all Officer Cadets at Sandhurst, Prince William considered a number of regiments before applying to join The Household Cavalry. 

He based his decision on the variety of roles which the Regiment undertakes, from reconnaissance support to airborne forces, right through to ceremonial duties. The Prince was also attracted by the Regiment’s outstanding record in recent decades, most notably during the Falklands Conflict, the 1991 Gulf War, Bosnia and Kosovo, in Iraq and in Northern Ireland.

Prince William’s time in the Army will be divided into two parts. He will spend the first year or so continuing his training to become a fully qualified armoured reconnaissance troop leader and experiencing life as a young officer at Regimental duty. 

This will include commanding a troop of twelve Household Cavalrymen, both in barracks and in the field. Following on from this period of Regimental service, Prince William will broaden his focus to encompass familiarisation attachments to the other two Armed Services. He will also spend time in this second period attaining his own personal military goals, which will emerge as his experience of the Army grows and his specific areas of interest develop. 

At this time, interspersed with his military activities, he will be undertaking public engagements, which will become more frequent as he approaches the end of his service. Prince William will also aim to address the wider issues of preparing himself for his future roles; learning more about constitutional matters, charitable work and the organisation and estate management.


Finally, Prince William will be further developing his ideas for his medium-term role following Army service, both in supporting The Queen and The Prince of Wales and in furthering his own charitable interests.

Major General Sebastian Roberts OBE, General Officer Commanding London District and Major General Commanding The Household Division, welcomed the news:

"The regiment undertakes a wide range of operational and training deployments, from support to airborne forces right through to ceremonial duties. This variety of role provides an opportunity for independent command at a relatively junior rank.

"Prince William will not take operational command of a troop until he completes his specialist training."


----------



## big bad john

http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/articlenews.aspx?type=topNews&storyID=2006-09-21T144700Z_01_L21532182_RTRUKOC_0_UK-WILLIAM.xml&pageNumber=0&imageid=&cap=&sz=13&WTModLoc=NewsArt-C1-ArticlePage2

Prince William to join brother's army regiment
Thu Sep 21, 2006 3:43 PM BST
 Email This Article | Print This Article | RSS [-] Text [+] LONDON (Reuters) - Prince William will join the Household Cavalry, his younger brother Harry's regiment, if he successfully completes his officer training, a statement from his father's office said on Thursday.

William, 24, second in line to the throne, will join Prince Harry in the Blues and Royals unit once he has finished his training at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst.

"He based his decision on the variety of roles which the regiment undertakes, from reconnaissance support to airborne forces, right through to ceremonial duties," the statement from Clarence House added.

"The Prince was also attracted by the regiment's outstanding record in recent decades, most notably during the Falklands Conflict, the 1991 Gulf War, Bosnia and Kosovo, Iraq and in Northern Ireland." 


Harry, 22, is a Second Lieutenant in the regiment having graduated from the same elite training academy in April.

He has joked in the past that, as he would initially be senior to William, he was looking to having his elder brother having to salute him.

William's time in the army will be divided between training to become a fully qualified armoured reconnaissance troop leader and gaining experience leading 12 soldiers in barracks and in the field, the statement said.

In addition to his military activities, he will also devote more time at the end of his service towards carrying out public engagements.

William, who has the prospect of eventually becoming Commander in Chief of the armed forces in the role traditionally occupied by the monarch, said before he joined the army that he expected to go wherever his men were sent.

His brother has made the same comments, but the Ministry of Defence has already said Harry might be shielded if his unit were sent to war and the prince became a specific target.

Currently troops from the Household Cavalry are serving with British forces in Helmand province in Afghanistan where fighting has been intense.

There is a tradition of royals serving in the armed forces. William's uncle, the Duke of York, flew a helicopter in the Falklands War in 1982 and his great-grandfather King George VI saw action in World War One.


----------



## HItorMiss

Not one of then with the stones to be a Para or an RM sad huh....

Seriously though I think nothing but good can come out of both Prince's doing Military stints in an operational Army unit, I just shudder that my future King will be a zipper head  ;D


----------



## BillN

BBJ - 
To be honest I'm very disappointed in their choice of Regiment.   The last thing the HCR needs is another aristocratic officer...or two.....Gawd 'elp us !!  

It is no secret that moral in the British Army is pretty low, especially after the recent round of forced amalgamations.  I think those two young fella's would have done a heck of a lot of good if they had chosen a good county regiment........or perhaps Her Majesties Bootnecks.....or even, God bless us, Her Majesties Rockapes.

All this is going to do is reinforce the "poncy" reputation of the HCR....long hair and a inclination for dwopping our "R"s.  ???

(edited for spelling)


----------



## big bad john

I believe that they had "help" in their choice of regiments.


----------



## JackD

"there's a tradition...and his great grandfather King George VI saw action in World War One" - yes at Jutland - his brother Edward was in the trenches for a bit, Their father George V - famous for his tattoos - visited the trenches often... but no mention made here about the Duke of Edinburgh - a navy man during the Second World War.


----------



## Old Sweat

No mention was made of the Duke of Edinburgh because he was not a member of the royal family during the Second World War. The others were all in the line of sucession to the throne when they saw active service. For what it is worth Major Prince Christian Victor, a grandson of Queen Victoria, died of enteric fever during the Boer War while serving in the South African Field Force. He was an infantry officer who had seen a fair amount of active service in both Africa and India.


----------



## baboon6

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Not one of then with the stones to be a Para or an* RM* sad huh....
> 
> Seriously though I think nothing but good can come out of both Prince's doing Military stints in an operational Army unit, I just shudder that my future King will be a zipper head  ;D



You can't join the Royal Marines from Sandhurst. RM officer training is entirely separate and is all done at the Commando Training Centre RM at Lympstone. It also takes about a year.


----------



## tomahawk6

If they had to choose a Household division regiment one should have selected an infantry unit - maybe the Welsh Guards. 
At least they didnt join the Navy. ;D


----------



## Kirkhill

I wonder, like BBJ, if other considerations didn't enter into the decision.  Like security.  By putting them both in the same regiment then one security detail can cover them both.

I think it is unusual for two members of the Royal Family to serve concurrently.


----------



## JackD

yes true about the old Duke - however it is semantics isn't - as to what is the Royal family... Come to think of it you can I guess include the Kaiser in the Royal family..as he was a close relative.. hell you'd probably include a 1/4 of the people in Europe as being related to the Royal family. So much for that Victorian rectitude when it comes to sex... What was the old joke  - Some pukka-sahib Duke or Lord meeting a headhunter, in the wilds of Borneo, loinclothed, bone in his lip, feathers in his hair, clutching his spear and the chap speaking with the proper Oxbridge accent "Cheerio and how is dear old mumsie?"


----------



## big bad john

baboon6 said:
			
		

> You can't join the Royal Marines from Sandhurst. RM officer training is entirely separate and is all done at the Commando Training Centre RM at Lympstone. It also takes about a year.



Some, a rare few go through Sandhurst and then go through the Young Officers Course at CTCRM.


----------



## big bad john

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I wonder, like BBJ, if other considerations didn't enter into the decision.  Like security.  By putting them both in the same regiment then one security detail can cover them both.
> 
> I think it is unusual for two members of the Royal Family to serve concurrently.



Security concerncs were certainly part of the equation.  Prince Charle's and Prince Andrew's service overlapped.


----------



## big bad john

Prince Andrew's Naval Bio: 

http://www.royal.gov.uk/output/Page469.asp

The Duke of York joined the Royal Navy in 1979 on a short service commission, as a Seaman Officer specialising as a pilot. 

He entered Britannia Royal Naval College, Dartmouth, where he took the full range of initial professional training and concurrently undertook the Royal Marine 'Green Beret' course with the Young Officer's batch of 1979 at the Commando Training Centre, Lympstone. 

He was awarded his Green Beret the week before he passed out of Dartmouth in front of The Queen at the Lord High Admiral's Divisions.

After passing out of Dartmouth, Prince Andrew went on to elementary flying training with the Royal Air Force at RAF Leeming, Yorkshire, where he learnt to fly the Bulldog. 

Subsequently he went through basic flying training with the Royal Navy at Royal Naval Air Station (RNAS) Culdrose, Cornwall, where he learnt to fly the Gazelle helicopter. He received his Wings from The Duke of Edinburgh in April 1981, as well as winning the award for the best pilot. 

After converting onto the Sea King helicopter and conducting operational flying training, he joined his first front-line unit 820 Naval Air Squadron before embarking in the Anti-Submarine Warfare Carrier HMS INVINCIBLE.

Only six months later, Prince Andrew was to see active service. Along with his squadron, he sailed in HMS INVINCIBLE as part of the Task Force that sailed to the South Atlantic to regain the Falkland Islands. 

Throughout the conflict he flew on various missions, including Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) and Anti-Surface Warfare search (ASUW). He also helped in casualty evacuation, transport and Search and Air Rescue (SAR). 

After completing his first front line tour in July 1983, Prince Andrew was appointed to 702 NAS at RNAS Portland in September to convert on to the Lynx helicopter. On promotion to Lieutenant in February 1984, The Queen appointed him a Personal Aide-de-Camp. 

In May of that year, on completion of his conversion training, he joined 815 NAS as the Flight Pilot in the Type 22 Frigate HMS BRAZEN where he served until March 1986. 

The Lieutenant's Greenwich Course and Helicopter Warfare Instructors (HWI) Course continued the Prince's professional training, and he returned to 702 NAS early in 1987 as a staff Helicopter Warfare Instructor. 

In May 1988, having been selected for transfer to the General List for officers, he joined the Type 42 Destroyer HMS EDINBURGH as an Officer of the Watch to earn his Watchkeeping and Ocean Navigation Certificates, a pre-requisite for a General List officer. 

After the year's seagoing appointment that included a Far East and Australia deployment he was awarded his Certificates, and returned once again to RNAS Portland to form HMS CAMPBELTOWN Flight. He joined 829 NAS in September 1989 and served as Flight Commander until the autumn of 1991.

In 1992, The Duke of York was appointed to the Army Command and Staff Course at the Staff College, Camberley and, in February that year, was promoted to Lieutenant Commander. 

On completion of the Staff Course he was selected to command the Hunt Class Minehunter HMS COTTESMORE from April 1993 until November 1994. The Duke of York returned to flying duties with a refresher course in 702 NAS before taking up the appointment as Senior Pilot 815 NAS at RNAS Portland, where he served until October 1996. 

The Duke of York was appointed to join the Ministry of Defence, London, in January 1997 as a staff officer in the Directorate of Naval Operations with specific responsibility for Frigate and Destroyer aviation. 

In January 1999, the Royal Navy announced that he was to be promoted to Commander and take up an appointment within the Diplomacy Section of the Naval Staff. 

In December 2000 it was announced that The Duke of York would conclude this appointment in April 2001, before he formally left the Royal Navy at the end of July 2001.

In July 2005 His Royal Highness was promoted to Honorary Captain in the Royal Navy.


----------



## RangerRay

Interesting that both princes selected careers in the Army...wasn't it tradition that members of the Royal Family serve in the Royal Navy?


----------



## big bad john

It has been the tradition.


----------

